# Outdoors > Photography and Video >  Video voiceover help

## Lentil

I am using HD Writer LE2.1 which came with my camera, and have got to grips with the basics of editing, but the software does not seem to have an "add voiceover" function. Do I need to purchase additional software? What do you experts recommend?

----------


## GWH

I use 'Power director' a paid software.

----------


## Lentil

Thanks GWH - I will check that out

----------


## Gibo

Call David Attenborough mate, he'll know as hes done a couple

----------


## Lentil

> Call David Attenborough mate, he'll know as hes done a couple


I will call him about your avitar!!

----------

